
I Drove a Crazy Rare Imported TVR Tuscan, and It's Insane - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32u6KPTALxg
======
anexprogrammer
Hmm. Total piss take and wrong on so many counts. Daft sod didn't even know
they announced a new car back in October for their long awaited comeback.
Stupid Russian fool who bought them destroyed the company in 2yrs.

All TVRs had battery really low, they weigh just under a ton and put out
300-400bhp, so as much wight as possible is lowered. In my Chimaera battery
was in passenger footwell. Tuscan dropped it in wheel arch. There was a page
in my Tuscan S handbook telling me how to get into it if battery dead (same
way as the Chim). Never once had difficulty opening filler cap either.

------
greenyoda
It's fascinating to see how the manufacturers of this car violated just about
every rule of usability and user interface design: obscure unmarked controls,
being unable to unlock the car if the battery is dead, a trunk cover that
covers the hazard flashers when opened, a gas cap that's almost impossible to
open, a hood that's bolted shut, etc., etc.

~~~
anexprogrammer
You learn the controls in about 11s after buying it, there's only about 8 of
them. As for the rest, the guy in the video just gets it all wrong. Getting in
with dead battery is explained in handbook btw. etc etc.

The bonnet was split as the bolted down one was only lifted for service - all
fluids, day to day maintenance could be done via the little one. Silly idea I
agree though - everyone who buys one wants to look at the nice 4l straight six
that makes the nice noises!

Should be titled "clueless idiot looks at a nice car"

